# Gentle Bees



## Home Harvest (Oct 10, 2006)

I've always gotten my packages from the same source (local) and I don't even know where he get them from (somewhere down south I would assume). Anyway, they are Italians, and I've been reasonably pleased with the bees, but I can't work with them the way I see pictures in the books. I always suit up when working near my hives. I have to wear gloves because I will generally have about 6 bees stinging them while working. If I try to mow near my hives I must suit up of I can count on half a dozen stings. I'm not talking africanized agression. But I can't work them in shorts and t-shirt either. 

Here's my question- Do Italian bees from different sources show different levels of agression? i.e. should I try getting queens from somewhere other than my local guy?

Should I get a different strain of bees? I've read that Carniolans are the gentlest. Is that true? Does anyone have first hand experience with the pros and cons of carni's? 

Thanks for your help and advice.

Russ


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

If I was to stab a guess I'd say that the traits they talk about are general. I spose you can see variations from one group to the next. I've Itals and I could work them in shorts and shirt earlier. Now, with their numbers built up and some work under their wings I'll have some (sentry types I spect) get testy, so I wear my veil and a long shirt. I might get a sting now and again, but even those have been half hearted. I just smoke and spray and get busy and get done. Seems the sooner I close them up the less agitated they get. I've talked with the boss, the lovely and highly allergic Mrs.FarmerWilly, and she's ok'd expansion for next year. I'll split my order between Itals, and carni's. Got to say I'll take less honey production in favor of gentler bees hands down.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Once gloves are stung, they keep the guard smell on them. Wash your suit and gloves and work something like neets foot oil into the gloves, smoke the hive, your gloves, and your arms 2 minutes before opening them, move slow and don't bang anything around. I think you will see a big difference.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We still have a couple of Italian hives left, the rest are Carnies of one strain or another.

The favoite saying of a fellow beekeeping friend is Italians are snobs who you have to rattle a round to get them awake enough to say hello. the Carnies on the other hand are up saying hello as soon as the intercover comes off.

Personally I don't see the Carnies are more gentle than the Italans. We just like the Carnies because they seem to handle our winters better. They seen to be out forageing sooner in the mornings and even in the spring. Our Carnies always seem to be bring in the first spring pollen.

 Al


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Have you ever seen siblings that are very different? Bees are like that as well: there are Italians and there are Italians!

The gent who handles the hives at the local college gave this advice: smoke them and then wait for 60 seconds. THEN do your work. The pause allows them to get focused on eating honey instead of distracting them immediately by working them. When you count to 60 seconds most of the bees will be occupied when you begin doing stuff.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Home Harvest said:


> I can't work with them the way I see pictures in the books.


First, remember that many beekeepers who usually wear veils DON'T wear them when they are being photographed or video-taped for a local news show.

Second, don't measure yourself - or your bees - by other beeks. Wear enough protection so that you are comfortable working your bees. 

Third, when it's time to re-queen, consider getting one from a different source and see if makes a difference. For me, part of the fun of beekeeping is just experimenting and trying different things.




> If I try to mow near my hives I must suit up of I can count on half a dozen stings.


Have you tried mowing early in the morning or just before dark?



> But I can't work them in shorts and t-shirt either.


Neither can I. In my 3rd year I stopped wearing gloves, although I keep them handy. I've often been able to go thru my hives without a sting, but if I wear shorts the girls will immediately go for the back of my knees. Everytime. I think they like making me dance!


----------

